
Ask HN: Non-audiophile looking for first quality headphones - caseyw
In a recent HN post I saw people mention Bose as a less desirable brand for headphones. I’ve always thought it was the better brand likely due to marketing.<p>I’m not looking for any brand bashing, but more of what I should look for that will help make an educated decision when purchasing a nice set of cans.<p>Thanks HN!
======
dfraser992
If you are concerned about technical details, try [1]. I spent hours on this
site when looking for a pair of wireless headphones - I got tired of dealing
with the myriad of other (pseudo)review sites plugging specific brands that
were more just marketing copy and so obviously untrustworthy. In the process,
I learned about features I had no idea existed and ended up buying something
slightly more expensive than I normally would buy, but it will cover all my
possible needs.

[1] [https://www.rtings.com/](https://www.rtings.com/)

~~~
caseyw
What did you end up going with?

~~~
dfraser992
I got the HD 4.40 BT from Sennheiser. I thought I'd buy something cheap (under
$40) but ended up wanting NFC connectivity, cable connectivity, low enough
latency to watch videos (did not realize that was a big issue)...

------
karmakaze
I concur that Bose isn't great for sound quality. Their noise-cancellation is
quite good although others have caught up/surpassed them.

I'm a bit of an audio snob so don't do wireless. The Sony MDR-7506 is my
default go-to. It's light and has the best midrange/mid-high detail and tone.

I do keep a pair of Bose QuietComfort for plane trips and office privacy
(wearing better quality earbuds underneath).

I can't deny the convenience of wireless and will likely get the Sony which
offers a wireless/wired combo in the same model.

------
ansgri
Go read guides at head-fi.org, there are multiple budget-conscious (as well as
very hi-end) discussions for all kinds of applications. Very good forum.

Start here: [https://www.head-fi.org/articles/headphone-buying-
guide.1416...](https://www.head-fi.org/articles/headphone-buying-guide.14163/)

My personal favorite for price/convenience/sound currently is Fiio F9 Pro.

------
Finnucane
Do you have a budget? I got pair of Audio-Technica headphones that weren’t
very expensive and suit me pretty well. Do you care about noise-cancelling or
other fancy features?

~~~
caseyw
I'd like to spend under 300, and noise cancelling would be nice.

------
eightothree
I like Panasonic ErgoFit RP-HJE120 Earbud Headphones. It's super cheap, sounds
incredible and nearly indestructible. Great for gym or any outdoors work.

------
pettycashstash2
For Bluetooth I’ve enjoyed Sony Mx wireless version. Has Boise cancelling and
quite good from a sound perspective

